# unloading misfire in traditional ML



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

I own a .54 cal Hawken percussion ML rifle. Just wondering how you safely unload a misfire or what do you do when your gun doesn't shoot. Do you add a bit of powder through the nipple and try to refire or do you wait a few minutes and use the ball puller and try to pull out the ball. If you do the latter, is there a chance you could spark any residual powder and have the gun go off? Just wondering what peoples experiences are with handling misfires. Thanks, Utbowhntr


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I take the nipple off and pour in a little powder, screw the nipple back on and try it again if needed. I would wait at least 20 minutes before attempting removal with a ball puller. I have never had to use a puller though. Best of luck.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

If another cap doesn't light it off, use nipple cleaning pin to clean nipple, try another cap. Are you getting a snap from your cap, if not, try different brand of caps. Or, is it possible your internal parts may be suspect. I had a shear pin break on a Hawken, not allowing the hammer to have full motion, thus not enough force to snap cap. Good luck.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I used to hunt rabbits with my long rifle, and a couple of times in the heat of battle I forgot to load the powder. Use your ramrod to verify if this is the case (you should know how far it goes in with a full load and when empty). I just used a ball puller, but if you can fit a few grains of powder into the drum it may be enough to shoot the ball out. What you don't want to do is get the ball halfway down the barrel and then add more powder to the drum. That could cause dangerous pressures.


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

great thread... i have had this happen twice and being new at this I did not even know there was a ball puller. both times this happened i put a new cap on and refired it and it went off.


----------



## mzshooter (Apr 8, 2008)

I have used a CO2 blower that I got at Cabela's, You gust push it on the nipple and it blows the charge out the muzzle 8) 8) Works great!!!!


----------

